# Seniors, Are You Comfortable Being Naked in Front of Others?



## SeaBreeze (Apr 20, 2014)

I just came back from the gym, and I am always impressed with the confidence some women have being completely naked in front of others.  I'm not the type, I was brought up to be very modest and covered up.  If I changed in high school for gym class, I faced the locker and did everything quickly, always leaving some clothes on.

I was once at a hot springs with my husband, and there was a women-only mineral bath area where everyone was nude.  We'll I pushed myself to be open-minded and go into the baths.  My visit was very short, lol.  It didn't matter that everyone else had no clothes on, that didn't make me feel any better.  I could never go to a nude beach.

In some countries, it is very natural for families to go naked into saunas together and nobody thinks twice about it.  How about you, are you shy and reserved when it comes to being without your clothes in front of others, or is it not an issue at all with you?


----------



## Ina (Apr 20, 2014)

Sea, I must be your mirror, on this subject anyway. Even in a swimsuit, I felt strangely vulnerable, except around my kids while teaching them water sports.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 20, 2014)

I'm okay in a swimsuit at the beach or pool, when I was younger I used to wear bikinis with no problem...but naked, I was never comfortable with.


----------



## Davey Jones (Apr 20, 2014)

There is a nude beach,I didnt know about, near the Kennedy Space Center,I went there to watch a shuttle launch.
After the launch I walked that beach with shorts and t-shirt on,I felt so naked there.Nobody was looking at me or even noticed me but I sure was looking at them.
I could have stripped and be like them but.....


----------



## Ina (Apr 20, 2014)

Your shy too Davey. :hide:


----------



## That Guy (Apr 20, 2014)




----------



## Warrigal (Apr 20, 2014)

I am modest and I am very uncomfortable when around people who are exhibitionists, however, if there is a need for nakedness I am comfortable with it. I have been on a beach where people of every age were comfortable being nude, some swimming, other just enjoying the sun. Although I was clothed in my swimmers it did not worry me and I wished that I could be as unselfconscious. A friend and I tried going topless but I only lasted five minutes before covering up again. Just as well perhaps because of the skin cancers I have to deal with now. At least they are confined to the face, arms and legs.

I have often wished that I could get some sun on all of my body in my back yard but we are overlooked by one of our neighbours and they should be spared such a sight IMO.


----------



## Falcon (Apr 20, 2014)

I feel naked without my clothes on.


----------



## Justme (Apr 21, 2014)

The only person to see me completely naked is my husband. I am of the opinion the human body is best covered up.


----------



## Raven (Apr 21, 2014)

I could never be nude on a beach or anywhere else and I don't like low
cut necklines with a lot of cleavage showing either. 
It's not just that I'm a senior, I felt that way when I was younger too.


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 21, 2014)

Justme said:


> The only person to see me completely naked is my husband. I am of the opinion the human body is best covered up.



I wish the only person who has seen me completely naked is my husband but since I've reached the age of skin cancers, my GP is now familiar with every inch of my skin, even the skin between my toes. :eek1:

I supress any embarrassment on these occasions to avoid embarrassing my doctor.


----------



## Davey Jones (Apr 21, 2014)

re: people of every age were comfortable being nude.

They may be comfortable but some are better looking covered up.
I saw these 2 very large naked females sunning together and that picture has NEVER left my mind.


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 21, 2014)

Davey Jones said:


> re: people of every age were comfortable being nude.
> 
> They may be comfortable but some are better looking covered up.
> I saw these 2 very large naked females sunning together and that picture has NEVER left my mind.



Davey, while I'm not comfortable being naked, even in my own home outside of the bedroom, I think that is public nudity is at all acceptable, it should be acceptable for all ages and all body types. When only nubile and buxom young women are allowed to disrobe in public it becomes exhibitionism IMO but when 87 year old grandmothers and pubescent children are naked on the same beach it is naturism and perfectly OK as far as I am concerned.

As a teacher and youth leader I was quite hostile to situations where I had the kids at public beaches where young women were sunning, nay displaying, themselves. If I had allowed my 13 year old girls the same freedom to remove their bikini tops I would have made the headlines and been sacked. The reason for this is that nudity in public places is a ****** display, i.e. exhibitionism, and it has nothing to do with health, especially under the Australian sun which is to be avoided as much as possible.


----------



## Davey Jones (Apr 21, 2014)

Warrigal,
  Im all for private nudust camps,there is nothing wrong with it.
Most of those place have families members there as wll.
At South Beach in Miami,topless is allowed and like you say its just for "****** display, i.e. exhibitionism"


----------



## nan (Apr 21, 2014)

I only like to be naked in the privacy of our own home  and thats only in the summer time when its too hot to wear cloths and then its probably only down to  underwear.


----------



## Justme (Apr 22, 2014)

If I went around naked there would be a mass exodus from the UK!


----------



## Pappy (Apr 22, 2014)

I don't mind being naked in my own home until I pass a mirror. Then it's clothes on real quick.


----------



## Teddy (Apr 26, 2014)

*Bath in Japan*



Kaya said:


> No. I am not comfortable naked in front of anyone. I guess it's just from how I was raised. Not sure if that is a good thing or a bad thing.



In Japan when you are taking a bath the lady's will come in and jump right in with you. , So I have been told.


----------



## Falcon (Apr 26, 2014)

When's the next plane leave for Japan?


----------



## Davey Jones (Apr 26, 2014)

Justme said:


> The only person to see me completely naked is my husband. I am of the opinion the human body is best covered up.




Yea but..but    Adam and Eve were naked all the time...right?


----------



## Ina (Apr 26, 2014)

There was that fig leaf. :lol1:


----------



## Fern (Apr 26, 2014)

Raven said:


> I could never be nude on a beach or anywhere else and I don't like low
> cut necklines with a lot of cleavage showing either.
> It's not just that I'm a senior, I felt that way when I was younger too.


I agree wholeheartedly.


----------



## Athos (Jun 13, 2014)

I returned from a nudist resort recently and people of all ages were naked. From nine years to elderly men. Everyone seemed to enjoy
themselves in the pool on a very hot day. The resort discourages any ****** touching and speech in public. People who do that are not welcome back. Curiously, nudism gives the illusion of intimacy except without physical contact. (Close dancing is the opposite.
There's the illusion of intimacy with much touching and ****** movements, but no nudity.)
  What I found curious(if I may discreetly bring it up) is that everyone there I noticed were shaven down under.Is this the trend nowadays? I understand it for girls who wear bikinis. To me, it looks child-like. This is strictly personal and it does not matter to others, but does anyone care to comment?


----------



## Honey (Jun 13, 2014)

I wouldn't go naked but when oh holiday abroad I do go topless


----------



## marinaio (Jun 13, 2014)

Sorry, I wasn't raised that way.  I have not/would not go naked in any public setting, being a senior makes no difference.  I realize it's the norm in many European resorts and we have our share of clothing optional beaches in the US but that isn't for me.  I would classify Nudist Colonies a bit different since they are usually,membership only, as I understand it.


----------



## taffboy (Jun 13, 2014)

Not for me thanks .


----------



## pteacher (Jun 13, 2014)

Never been to a nude beach and have no desire to do so.  I think most people look sexier with their clothes on.  I know I love to see a man with a nice six pack without his shirt, but that is as far as it goes.  Why would doctor's give us little cloths, or whatever to cover up with when they are going to look anyway.  It's for our modesty.  No...I don't like being naked certainly not at my age!


----------



## i_am_Lois (Jun 13, 2014)

I'm no exhibitionist but I'm not ashamed of my body. I don't have less or more than most other women. I feel my body's appearance is very average and normal. 
Nudity in the bedroom is fine for me. In fact, lets turn on some lights, not so much because I want to be seen, but because I like the way men look. Forget all that nonsence about only women's body's being beautiful.
In public bath houses showering and changing clothes in front of other females I have no problem. We all have the same equipment.


----------



## Harley (Jun 13, 2014)

Never have been..Why I didn't do well in PE class..


----------



## Falcon (Jun 13, 2014)

I think Athos means ....No bragging.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 13, 2014)

Athos said:


> I returned from a nudist resort recently and people of all ages were naked. From nine years to elderly men. Everyone seemed to enjoy
> themselves in the pool on a very hot day. The resort discourages any ****** touching and speech in public. People who do that are not welcome back. Curiously, nudism gives the illusion of intimacy except without physical contact. (Close dancing is the opposite.
> There's the illusion of intimacy with much touching and ****** movements, but no nudity.)
> What I found curious(if I may discreetly bring it up) is that everyone there I noticed were shaven down under.Is this the trend nowadays? I understand it for girls who wear bikinis. To me, it looks child-like. This is strictly personal and it does not matter to others, but does anyone care to comment?



Good that there is no ****** touching or speech in public, that would make it really uncomfortable for others present.  I think shaving or waxing with both men and women has been the trend among some people for years now.  I think some do it for what they consider as personal hygiene, and some do it for the appearance.


----------



## Bullie76 (Jun 13, 2014)

No. When your dog heads in the opposite direction, you know its not a pretty sight.


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 13, 2014)

:lofl: @ Bullie


----------



## grannyjo (Jun 13, 2014)

I had nudity in front of strangers forced on me recently.  I wasn't able to care for myself,  Not shower,  or even wipe my own behind.  At first I felt absolutely dreadful exposing myself to others.  Then I spoke to one of the people who were caring for me.  They said that they couldn't care less if I was dressed or undressed - they'd seen better or worse bodies.   Even so,  I don't think I would go to the local nudist beach.  I really do prefer to keep myself to myself.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 13, 2014)

Sorry to hear you couldn't care for yourself Jo, hope you're doing better now. :love_heart:


----------



## Ina (Jun 13, 2014)

Me too Grannyjo. :wave:


----------



## Phantom (Jun 13, 2014)

As long as I don't have to walk as I tend to trip on mine


----------



## meg (Jun 14, 2014)

I even hate looking at my naked body myself...why should I inflict it on others.......


----------



## Justme (Jun 14, 2014)

Phantom said:


> As long as I don't have to walk as I tend to trip on mine



You should cut your hair if it is that long!

Btw Meg I have just realised we both post on another forum designed for seniors!


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 14, 2014)

The only place I feel comfortable is in my own home in front of my Hubby. I've been this way all my life. I don't mind wearing a bathing suit in public, but nudity  in public is not  for me.


----------



## romfty (Jun 28, 2014)

I love being naked! always have done......... but I guess my Navy days enhanced my opinion that the there is nothing to be ashamed of in the human body.  I have a space on my roof in Spain where I am not overlooked and can top up my tan, same in my garden in  the UK........... but would'nt want to offend anyone.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Jun 28, 2014)

Well I'm obese so of course I don't feel good naked in front of a mirror , much less in front of anyone else. However.. when I was young and pretty I was even shy back then to wear a bathing suit. It may be my upbringing. I can remember that I saved my money up and bought an orange short set when I was around 13. I was about to go out the door when my father ( military dad) said " Where do you think you're going wearing that?" I told him " Dad I saved my own money to but this short set it's really pretty." He said " GO THROW IT IN THE TRASH and next time be smarter with your money." BUT NOW.. I'd just put people off meals for days


----------



## dollie (Jun 4, 2017)

i agree with falcon


----------



## Lolly (Jun 4, 2017)

Way back... when my body was pretty, I could handle being naked in the ladies locker room at the gym...  BUT.. not now.. I feel ugly.


----------



## hauntedtexan (Jun 4, 2017)




----------



## jujube (Jun 4, 2017)

I'm afraid my days at the nude beach were over when people started calling Sea World and reporting a beached whale.  They kept towing me out to sea and then I had to swim back in again......not my idea of a relaxing vacation.  I get my swimsuits from Omar the Tentmaker now.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 4, 2017)

Seeing me naked makes most people feel much better about themselves, LOL!!!


----------



## debbie in seattle (Jun 4, 2017)

Heck no, after that Bimbo took the pic of the 70 year old woman in the locker room while she was naked and then posted on social media, geez.


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jun 5, 2017)

Am I comfortable being naked in front of others?

_It depends on the Others!_

HiDesertHal


----------



## Mondays child (Jun 7, 2017)

No, I don't even like looking at myself in the mirror.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 7, 2017)

Hell to the NO!  I'm not even comfortable being naked in front of my husband.  LOL


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Jun 7, 2017)

Well, frankly, I'm disappointed!  I always imagined a "Senior Forums" reunion/get-together at a "naturalist resort" so I could marvel at the beautiful folks I've been posting to.  Now, if/when they have such a reunion, don't count on me.  Evidently everyone will stay fully clothed.  There goes my fun!!!!!!!  

I, too, understand what you all are saying.  Guess most of us were raised in a time when society taught us the human body may be beautiful, but should be kept private except between one's self and their spouse.  My wife and I have been married 50+ years.  If I were to walk into the living room and sit in my recliner in the buff, I could be assured of concern for my sanity and a demand that I put some clothes back on!!!!  Don't think I could ever participate in a nudist colony or on a nude beach.  Now, a "clothing optional" arrangement might interest the old goat in me!!  In that case... I would NEVER exercise the option of being unclothed!!  

For 70+ years old, I am in pretty good physical condition.  That does not mean this old body is something to put on display.  So, I agree with most and you won't find me walking down the street sans clothes... until it is the result of a mental condition whereby I walked away from a nursing home.


----------



## tnthomas (Jun 7, 2017)

Mondays child said:


> No, I don't even like looking at myself in the mirror.



+1 to that!


----------



## Lon (Jun 7, 2017)

Not if it's warm enough. I don't like being naked in cold weather and have all my body parts shrivel up.


----------



## Iodine (Jun 8, 2017)

I'm very shy and keep my cloths on.  I've never went in for the low cut tops either.


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jun 8, 2017)

The terms "Topless" and "Bottomless" are gross misnomers.  The top of a woman is her Head. The bottom are her Feet.

HDH


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jun 8, 2017)

The most visually satisfying part of the Human Body, male or female, is the shoulder.

HiDesertHal


----------



## idahogent39 (Jul 16, 2017)

Never tried being nude around others except time to time when around my wife, and now older and single, I would hate to get anyone ill lol


----------



## idahogent39 (Jul 16, 2017)

LOL even my camera doesn't like me when nude,, lol damn


----------



## terry123 (Jul 16, 2017)

Never been comfortable with it unless it was a spouse or SO.


----------



## idahogent39 (Jul 16, 2017)

Never attempted it with any others, as of yet lol


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jul 16, 2017)

Why do you ask?

HiDesertHal


----------



## idahogent39 (Jul 16, 2017)

Am working on it Ina lol


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 16, 2017)

When I was very young, I spent two years in a clothing optional commune. Ever since I have viewed nudity as a natural phenomenon. I am not embarrassed  by mine or another's naked body, but, esthetically, I prefer to cover up. Loll. This does not apply to my fiancé, however. Very comfortable in that situation.


----------



## Manatee (Jul 16, 2017)

I would be chilly, my wife always wants to turn the AC colder.

My birthday suit has been cut and stitched so many times that it looks like a quilt.


----------



## idahogent39 (Jul 16, 2017)

terry123 said:


> Never been comfortable with it unless it was a spouse or SO.


I never tired or took a pic of myself nude so can't say if I would be comfortable or not about it, guess it would really depend who the other person is.


----------



## idahogent39 (Jul 16, 2017)

Darn, think I just broke my camera lol,,


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 16, 2017)

idahogent39 said:


> Darn, think I just broke my camera lol,,


Lulz.


----------



## IKE (Jul 16, 2017)

Getting older so things are starting to sag.......like the fella below I'd probably be better off getting a breast reduction prior to going to a nude beach so gals wouldn't be jealous.


----------



## Falcon (Jul 16, 2017)

If you wish,  I'll gladly post a nude picture of myself  and see what you think.

Would you like to see it?


----------



## idahogent39 (Jul 16, 2017)

Well must say for my first visit here, found it interesting and somewhat tempting lol,, take care hope to chat with you again. enjoy life is too short


----------



## IKE (Jul 16, 2017)

Falcon said:


> If you wish,  I'll gladly post a nude picture of myself  and see what you think.
> 
> Would you like to see it?



Go for it Falcon !..........show all the gals what they're missing out on.


----------



## idahogent39 (Jul 16, 2017)

Honest and brave male, for doing so and letting everyone know,, don't think any female would ask,, if they did may get more on for them lol


----------



## idahogent39 (Jul 16, 2017)

I may do so if asked, oh of course from a female lol and in private not where  everyone could see it private thing between us


----------



## idahogent39 (Jul 16, 2017)

Falcon said:


> If you wish,  I'll gladly post a nude picture of myself  and see what you think.
> 
> Would you like to see it?


Any request yet Falcon lol


----------



## idahogent39 (Jul 16, 2017)

Think Falcon backed down lol


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jul 16, 2017)

I would rather wonder if the *"others" *would be comfortable with me naked in front of *them!*

HDH


----------



## Falcon (Jul 16, 2017)

Sorry to disappoint.  Matrix  warned me.  He said,  "DON'T  EVEN  *THINK* about it  !!!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 16, 2017)

Falcon said:


> Sorry to disappoint.  Matrix  warned me.  He said,  "DON'T  EVEN  *THINK* about it  !!!



I agree with Matrix, it's good to leave something to the imagination!!!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 20, 2017)

It depends on who is looking?!


----------



## idahogent39 (Jul 20, 2017)

Ruthanne said:


> It depends on who is looking?!


Agree Ruth, and how hard they may be pointing and laughing


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 20, 2017)

I got myself into a hole and the only way I'm going to get out of it is to go into the hole.

I'm doing my best to live as long as I can to screw the government out of the pension I get.

:givemebeer:


----------



## Victor (Jul 24, 2017)

What about medical staff--nurses, medical assistants and of course doctors?
People say that doctors and nurses pay no attention, as this is part of their routine job.

I do not believe that, totally. Remember they are_ men and women f_irst and medical
people second. 
Younger patients might interest them, probably not seniors. I have read anecdotes 
on the internet about that, where medical staff ask younger ones to take off all their
clothes even when not necessary. No doubt they will not admit this.


----------



## Faith (Jul 24, 2017)

I think it's an age thing...Many of us grew up being very modest. On the other hand my girls are more comfortable with nudity. Fortunately I did not pass on my hang ups


----------



## Faith (Jul 24, 2017)

LOL HDH, What a great response!


----------



## Wren (Jul 24, 2017)

It depends on the circumstances ! I'd never go on a nudist beach with lots of other people but sunbathe topless on a small quiet beach, where most  other sunbathers are ladies of varying ages, it's quite acceptable in my part of the world, in fact you're more conspicuous if you wear a top !


----------



## Faith (Jul 24, 2017)

Wren said:


> It depends on the circumstances ! I'd never go on a nudist beach with lots of other people but sunbathe topless on a small quiet beach, where most other sunbathers are ladies of varying ages, it's quite acceptable in my part of the world, in fact you're more conspicuous if you wear a top !



here is your part of the world?? I agree in general non-Americans are much more sensible about nudity than Americans...


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Jul 24, 2017)

Wren said:


> It depends on the circumstances ! I'd never go on a nudist beach with lots of other people but sunbathe topless on a small quiet beach, where most  other sunbathers are ladies of varying ages, it's quite acceptable in my part of the world, in fact you're more conspicuous if you wear a top !



ALL beaches and swimming pools should be "equal opportunity".  If men go topless, so should the ladies!!!!  :>)


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Jul 24, 2017)

Victor said:


> What about medical staff--nurses, medical assistants and of course doctors?
> People say that doctors and nurses pay no attention, as this is part of their routine job.
> 
> I do not believe that, totally. Remember they are_ men and women f_irst and medical
> ...



My family doctor often has an intern working with him as I go in for my annual physical.  It is sometimes a female.  He always asks if I have a problem with her remaining in the exam room.  As long as she doesn't laugh too hard, I could care less!!!  I've had numerous surgeries for broken bones, etc.  Have had colonoscopies.  No place for modesty in the world of medicine!!!  I just appreciate them being there to take care of whatever ails me at the time.


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Jul 24, 2017)

Victor said:


> What about medical staff--nurses, medical assistants and of course doctors?
> People say that doctors and nurses pay no attention, as this is part of their routine job.
> 
> I do not believe that, totally. Remember they are_ men and women f_irst and medical
> ...



I have wondered how medical professionals handle the situation of "lookin' at 'em all day" and still find the "mystery" of one's own mate.  If an ob/gyn male doctor is handling boobs and such all day, is it just like another day at work when he retires with his wife at night?  Lady physicians?  Every time a male patient drops his drawers, do they automatically compare him to their husbands?


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 3, 2020)

SeaBreeze said:


> I just came back from the gym, and I am always impressed with the confidence some women have being completely naked in front of others.  I'm not the type, I was brought up to be very modest and covered up.  If I changed in high school for gym class, I faced the locker and did everything quickly, always leaving some clothes on.
> 
> I was once at a hot springs with my husband, and there was a women-only mineral bath area where everyone was nude.  We'll I pushed myself to be open-minded and go into the baths.  My visit was very short, lol.  It didn't matter that everyone else had no clothes on, that didn't make me feel any better.  I could never go to a nude beach.
> 
> In some countries, it is very natural for families to go naked into saunas together and nobody thinks twice about it.  How about you, are you shy and reserved when it comes to being without your clothes in front of others, or is it not an issue at all with you?


I'm totally uncomfortable with being naked in front of anyone. I can't even stand the thought of someone seeing me through the crack in the stalls in the restrooms. I don't like having cleavage on display either. I was raised that you kept your crap covered up & changed clothes in private. Some of the styles of clothes & the way people wear them now is disgusting to me.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 3, 2020)

When I was in school and did gym class I would dress and undress very quickly and have my front to the locker at all times as I was self-conscious. 

At my age now I don't want anyone to see me without clothes.


----------



## Autumn (Aug 3, 2020)

Justme said:


> If I went around naked there would be a mass exodus from the UK!


Likewise, if I were to run around naked, people would depart the USA in droves.  I guess that, in aid of stable population numbers, we need to keep our clothing on...


----------



## Lakeland living (Aug 3, 2020)

Nope, no worries here. it is what it is.


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 3, 2020)

*Seniors, Are You Comfortable Being Naked in Front of Others?*

Wife and I watch *Naked and Afraid                                                                    *
Considered trying out

But, we're gonna wait 'til *Naked, Wrinkly and Scary *takes hold


----------



## Keesha (Aug 3, 2020)

Nooooooo I’m not comfortable being naked in front of others and never have been.


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 3, 2020)

There was a time in my very distant past when I was young and beautiful on a California nude beach..
Now days, I believe in keeping America beautiful with my clothes on.


----------



## Keesha (Aug 3, 2020)

I’d still skinny dip but only at an isolated place where nobody could see me


----------



## hellomimi (Aug 3, 2020)

On my birthday this year, one of my nieces gave a gift certificate to Wi Korean spa in L.A. I was forewarned we were getting nekkid although men and women had separate rooms. At first I felt uncomfortable running nekkid from room to room but since other women of all sizes and colors looked relaxed, I went with the flow.   It was so relaxing to be scrubbed and massaged literally from scalp to my soles. I take a bath twice daily but it felt like the Korean scrubbed off more molecules off me. After a while, being nekkid among strangers didn't bother me. It was one of the best and creative gift my niece came up with. 

As much as I want to pay it forward to a gf, the spa is temporarily closed. When it re-opens, I'm  definitely coming back. I'll go to the area where males and females mingle (with clothes), another chance to meet interesting people.


----------



## Lewkat (Aug 4, 2020)

Victor said:


> What about medical staff--nurses, medical assistants and of course doctors?
> People say that doctors and nurses pay no attention, as this is part of their routine job.
> 
> I do not believe that, totally. Remember they are_ men and women f_irst and medical
> ...


As a nurse, I can honestly say, it is simply anatomy to us.  We become very clinical about these things and believe me we all look the same on a slab.


----------



## squatting dog (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## Keesha (Aug 4, 2020)

Falcon said:


> If you wish,  I'll gladly post a nude picture of myself  and see what you think.
> 
> Would you like to see it?


Haha. Falcon! I sure miss the old chap. What a funny guy he is.


----------



## Ronni (Aug 4, 2020)

I’m not a modest person by nature so I’m comfortable with nudity. While my body isn’t as slim or as firm as it was in my youth, it’s still just a body and bodies come in all shapes and sizes, young and old.

It honestly makes me a bit sad to read how critical some of you are about your own bodies. How judgmental and down on yourselves you are about your weight or wrinkles or sags. Bodies are amazing! Their function and form differs from one person to the next, from one age to to the next, and so what?

What arbitrary set of rules makes a young, firm body more attractive than an older or weightier one? By what standard are we judging the relative attractiveness of one body over another?

The stretch marks on my abdomen from carrying 5 babies are battle scars that I wear proudly. My rounded tummy and no longer firm breasts are evidence of having made it through the rigors of breastfeeding and menopause and all the way to my 67th year, at least so far, and still going strong!!

I am grateful that this body of mine has sustained me and supported me through some very difficult times, and that it’s a bit battle scarred and weary doesn’t lessen in any way my admiration for its persistence and endurance and all that it’s seen me through.

It’s every bit as beautiful to me now as it was when I was modeling bikinis back in the day. It’s just a different kind of beauty, one that I can thoroughly appreciate now that I’m old enough and wise enough to recognize the story behind the skin.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## hellomimi (Aug 4, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> As a nurse, I can honestly say, it is simply anatomy to us.  We become very clinical about these things and believe me we all look the same on a slab.


Well said.

Of course, men will be men, no matter what profession they're in. When we were interns, the guys' favorite rotation was OB-GYN .


----------



## Treacle (Aug 4, 2020)

Not for me. I'm a 'cover upper' whatever the weather.


----------



## macgeek (Aug 4, 2020)

I keep my shirt on when I go swimming. just like the video says. lol


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Aug 4, 2020)

Hell, I'm not comfortable being naked in front of me.


----------



## LindaB (Aug 4, 2020)

Um, no.


----------



## asp3 (Aug 4, 2020)

I'm comfortable being nude in certain situations.  I'm OK being bare ass when getting my workout clothing on, walking to the showers or dropping my towel to get my pants on after showering in the locker.

I've been to naked pool parties a few times and was fine with that but I was in slightly better shape then.  When I went to Burning Man one of my favorite things to do at least once was walking to the porta potties with nothing on but my sandals early in the morning.  It was somewhat liberating to feel the cool wind on my body.

I'm a bit heavier than I'd like to be these days, but I'm still happy enough with myself that I'd go nude in situations where it was appropriate.


----------



## Keesha (Aug 4, 2020)

On a serious note, I think most people are uncomfortable with nudity. Maybe that’s why we joke about it like we do. I know for myself, my own level of comfort has little to do with how buff I am. Even when being in the best shape I still wouldn’t wear bikinis  and have  never worn low cut necklines.
It’s not only uncomfortable but it’s a guaranteed way to be hated by other women. Comfort is my main goal . I’d rather blend in with crowd than stand out.


----------



## Pepper (Aug 4, 2020)

No one interested or interesting has seen me since my husband died.  However, I've been seen more naked since than ever in my life.........medical personnel, from aides to RNs to surgeons.  I've been helped to untube while going to the bathroom.  I recently told an RN, "when in Hospital, leave your modesty at home."  I know how to zone out and pretend I'm somewhere else, and that's what I do.


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 4, 2020)

Keesha said:


> On a serious note, I think most people are uncomfortable with nudity.


It's basically what one gets used to
After a summer of going without, clothes feel funny


----------



## Pepper (Aug 4, 2020)

Keesha said:


> On a serious note, I think most people are uncomfortable with nudity.


It's because of that damned snake!


----------



## Keesha (Aug 4, 2020)

Pepper said:


> No one interested or interesting has seen me since my husband died.  However, I've been seen more naked since than ever in my life.........medical personnel, from aides to RNs to surgeons.  I've been helped to untube while going to the bathroom.  I recently told an RN, "when in Hospital, leave your modesty at home."  I know how to zone out and pretend I'm somewhere else, and that's what I do.


I’m so sorry.


----------



## DaveA (Aug 4, 2020)

At 86 years old, is there really a reason why I should want to prance around naked? My outings are somewhat limited during this pandemic.  I do go to the grocery store, gas station, pharmacy, doctor's office (sometimes naked in the exam room) and visit relatives.

I'd most likely be arrested at the first three places and I'm not sure that I'd be welcome at the relatives homes with the kids yelling "Look, (great) grampa's here and he's got no clothes on!!!"

I think I'll stick with my old fashioned ways and probably avoid a discomforting sunburn.


----------



## win231 (Aug 4, 2020)

Davey Jones said:


> Yea but..but    Adam and Eve were naked all the time...right?


Yes, but Eve got really scared when Adam said, _"Stay back!  I don't know how big this thing's gonna get."_


----------



## katlupe (Aug 4, 2020)

Only in front of my boyfriend.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 5, 2020)

With me it's not about being shy or uncomfortable, it simply boils down to it just not being my thing, and I don't care to see it.


----------



## Ferocious (Aug 5, 2020)

*There was a time, (please no 'When Moses was a lad quips') when the most sexy, gorgeous girl sauntered up to me, fluttering her eye lashes and saying, "I just love to see a man undressed." 
She moved herself right up close to me, I could feel her heart beating against mine, she slowly reached up and removed my jacket, then buggered off like the 'Road Runner' and dropping my jacket as she ran. The bitch knew I kept my toffees in the inside pocket.  *


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 5, 2020)

Ferocious said:


> *There was a time, (please no 'When Moses was a lad quips') when the most sexy, gorgeous girl sauntered up to me, fluttering her eye lashes and saying, "I just love to see a man undressed."
> She moved herself right up close to me, I could feel her heart beating against mine, she slowly reached up and removed my jacket, then buggered off like the 'Road Runner' and dropping my jacket as she ran. The bitch knew I kept my toffees in the inside pocket. *


As the girl ran off could you hear her hollering with glee... SUCK-ER?


----------



## Ferocious (Aug 5, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> As the girl ran off could you hear her hollering with glee... SUCK-ER?


*Hmmmm............*


----------



## jerry old (Aug 5, 2020)

have no problem with naked, neighbor do


----------



## Gardenlover (Aug 5, 2020)

I am perfectly comfortable nude, to me it is more natural. Nude not Lewd.

In fact, I'm  clothestrophobic.


----------



## Gardenlover (Aug 5, 2020)

asp3 said:


> I'm comfortable being nude in certain situations.  I'm OK being bare ass when getting my workout clothing on, walking to the showers or dropping my towel to get my pants on after showering in the locker.
> 
> I've been to naked pool parties a few times and was fine with that but I was in slightly better shape then.  When I went to Burning Man one of my favorite things to do at least once was walking to the porta potties with nothing on but my sandals early in the morning.  It was somewhat liberating to feel the cool wind on my body.
> 
> I'm a bit heavier than I'd like to be these days, but I'm still happy enough with myself that I'd go nude in situations where it was appropriate.


Burning Man would be an interesting thread. What was it like?


----------



## peppermint (Aug 5, 2020)

I never went anyplace in the nude....The only person that saw me when I was a baby, my Mom....I don't even think my father saw me nude...
My husband can see me anytime nude....After 55 years, what da heck!!!!   

Even as a teen, I wore a regular bathing suit...Not like the suit's the girls on the beach wear....If you want to call them bathing suits...


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 29, 2020)

fuzzybuddy said:


> Hell, I'm not comfortable being naked in front of me.


Me either. It's now become a matter of "nothing to see here...keep it moving."


----------



## Nathan (Aug 29, 2020)

> Seniors, Are You Comfortable Being Naked in Front of Others?



 I'm not comfortable being naked in front of ME!!!


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 29, 2020)

Nathan said:


> I'm not comfortable being naked in front of ME!!!


I was using my hand mirror to check the back of my hair one day while styling it and saw my back fat. LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 29, 2020)

*The only people that see me naked are my Husband and some of my Doctor's. LOL*


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 29, 2020)

There are many aesthetic benefits to wearing clothes. Take advantage of them whenever possible.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 29, 2020)

Nathan said:


> I'm not comfortable being naked in front of ME!!!


Me too!


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 29, 2020)

I don't even want to see myself ~ naked!  I feel sorry for the doctors, surgeons, nurses, MRI techs, etc. that have seen me naked.


----------



## mlh (Aug 29, 2020)

I would never. The only time I do is if I am forced to at the doctor's office. And I am not comfortable with it then either.


----------



## Vernon_VA (May 25, 2021)

I feel I've gotten more comfortable being naked in front of others as I've gotten older. In fact, I'd love to visit a nude beach or resort.


----------



## Keesha (May 25, 2021)

Still No!


----------



## Lewkat (May 25, 2021)

Nope.


----------



## win231 (May 25, 2021)

peppermint said:


> I never went anyplace in the nude....The only person that saw me when I was a baby, my Mom....I don't even think my father saw me nude...
> My husband can see me anytime nude....After 55 years, what da heck!!!!
> 
> Even as a teen, I wore a regular bathing suit...Not like the suit's the girls on the beach wear....If you want to call them bathing suits...


Yes, I once complimented a young woman on her skimpy thong bikini; I said _"I really like it."_
She said, _"Oh, it isn't much."_
I said, _"I know.  That's why I like it."_


----------



## jerry old (May 25, 2021)

but a bunch of us are lumpy and saggy


----------



## Nathan (May 25, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> How about you, are you shy and reserved when it comes to being without your clothes in front of others, or is it not an issue at all with you?


Nowadays being naked is an issue.   

Alcohol is a healer!


----------



## terry123 (May 25, 2021)

No not comfortable at all. And I don't care to see others naked either unless it would be one of the "you tube Xcusive git up men challenges".  A friend told me about it and I had to check it out of course.  Will try to figure out how to post it for you ladies.


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 26, 2021)

Seniors, Are You Comfortable Being Naked in Front of Others?
.


----------



## win231 (May 26, 2021)

I'm quite comfortable being naked in front of others.
But, I'm not allowed in Starbucks ever again.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (May 26, 2021)

When was the last time you saw  naked calendar "art" of twelve 75 year olds?


----------



## AnnieA (May 26, 2021)

jerry old said:


> but a bunch of us are lumpy and saggy


Yep.  I wasn't modest until all that started happening.   Now I am.


----------



## wasserball (Oct 8, 2021)

Nudity is about accepting your body as it is, an expression to overcome body shame with others.


----------



## Mr. Ed (Oct 8, 2021)

”Seniors do you feel comfortable naked in front of others” ? Oh gosh no! I’m too inhibited regarding body and looks. Several years ago I took my wife to a spa for a full body massage. I was too shy to remove my underwear that interfered with the total body massage. 

Southern Baptist, perhaps other religions and denominations put fear of punishment and regret for enjoying the greatest miracle of all, the human body. Ideally, I would love be free of clothing and inhibition among my peers, unfortunately, my lifestyle prohibits such a notion.


----------



## Irwin (Oct 8, 2021)

Some people get off on being naked in front of others. Personally, I only do it when absolutely necessary.


----------



## WheatenLover (Oct 8, 2021)

win231 said:


> Yes, I once complimented a young woman on her skimpy thong bikini; I said _"I really like it."_
> She said, _"Oh, it isn't much."_
> I said, _"I know.  That's why I like it."_


Win, you are a caution!


----------



## WheatenLover (Oct 8, 2021)

I'm pretty modest. It's not from shame about my body. It's just the way I was raised, I guess. When my mom would take us swimming (lessons at 8 a.m., swimming in the afternoons), we'd have to shower before we went home to get the chlorine off us. I know we never dressed in public, so I guess they either had dressing rooms/stalls or we dressed in the shower stall. My mother was the most over-protective woman on the planet. I think its because she was a little kid during  WWII in Germany --- bad things happened, but she wouldn't ever tell us what they were (except for starving). Anyway, we were basically wrapped in cotton wool for our entire childhoods. My dad was the same way -- no yard work for girls (I wanted to make $$ like my brother did), and if I wanted to go on a date, my dad had to meet the guy at our house three times first. Then he would decide whether to let me go out with the guy.

I would not belong to a nudist colony, or undress in front of others in a locker room. Before I had kids, used to workout/play racquetball for 21 hours a week. I'd just drive home from the club and shower and change in privacy.

But I'm so used to having medical procedures and/or hospitalizations that being nude a medical setting doesn't bother me at all.


----------



## win231 (Oct 8, 2021)

A friend described a weird neighbor/exhibitionist who sometimes did gardening in his front yard naked.  It's a regular family neighborhood with houses 5 feet apart & lots of children.  Police were called several times & he was arrested.
My friend's description had me ROFLOL'ing:
She said, _"I looked out my living room window & he's just dangling along."    _


----------



## Packerjohn (Oct 8, 2021)

You know they say that Europeans are more easy going with nudity.  At the same time, Canadians and Americans are generally speaking pretty uptight about stripping down to the "nitty, gritty."  As for me, I not very keen on "strutting my stuff."  Actually, I'm a little bit like that little dwart called Bashful that used to hang around Snow White.


----------



## gamboolman (Oct 8, 2021)

I grew up when we had communal showers for Physical Education (PE) - I graduated High School in 1977.
There was no choice, just the way it was  - like it or not.
We also would sometimes skinny dip  in lakes and creeks  if we were out hunting or fishing...

In the PE Change Rooms in school, it  was a lot of boys buck neckid with the associated / expected grab asszzzing and horseplay - until the Coaches had enough and went to Teeing Off  on the wet naked Butts with the Board of Education...... It was Bend Over and grab your ankles and then Bam ! They would raise some hellacious welts on the .....
But I will say, when the Coaches controlled us all - and if there was a fight - then it was going to be painful for both parties no matter who won. 

When I went Offshore in 1979  as a lower than dirt green wormy Roustabout - we had communal showers...  it was a promotion to move up to where I had shared Bathroom with 4 man Cabin.

Then as I progressed - I got my own private cabin and bathroom...that was much better.

Now in retirement, I love to chase ms gamboolgal around the ole 4 poster buck neckid...

Always heard about Hippy Hollow at UT near Austin growing but ms gamboolgal and I have never been to a Nude Beach or Resort.  Honest truth is we would not be comfortable....

gamboolman....

Lifes A Dance And You Learn As You Go


----------



## Mr. Ed (Oct 9, 2021)

Why do we feel uncomfortable about the human body? Is it because we are so called civilized as opposed to people living in a culture that does require clothing? For us who may be ashambed or uneasy around nudity I must question which of the two cultures are savages and which culture respects the nudity of human beings? 

I’m not going to walk around nude even in privacy of my home, but interestingly modern society with its pornography and perveted sense of reality cast's a dark shadow on the nature of humanity. 

In Genesis it roughly states after Adam and Eve ate from the tree of knowledge they realized their nakedness and ran and hid from God because they were ashambed. Ashambed of what, God created them or were they ashambed of breaking their covenenet with God? In any case, the before and after fruit consumption, Adam and Eve evolved into an impure state being, seeing and understanding life differently than before. 

In my present state of being I could not live in culture that promoted nudity. If however, I grew up in such a society I would not be opposed to a life without clothing. If given the choice at birth I would go all out free as a Jaybird.


----------



## BlissfullyUnawareCanadian (Oct 10, 2021)

The only people who see me naked are my husband, my doctor and my three boyfriends.


----------



## Warmskin (Oct 31, 2022)

I find "normal" beaches far more seksual than nudist beaches. Young women in small bikinis are highly seksual and alluring. Nudist beaches portray women that leave nothing at all to the imagination. Curiosity is gone. All the women are far more alike at a nudist beach. It's the --- seen one, you've seen them all. Sure, when you just arrive and see the nude people, it's a novelty. That goes away fairly rapidly. From then on, it's just people, and their gender-based bits are about shocking as seeing naked dog. People are the only life-form on earth that are afraid and disgusted to see a human body. It's called gymnophobia - the fear of nudity. It's a mental disorder that can be cured. I'm not being insulting, or trying not to  be, but why is the human body something to fear? We all have them.


----------



## LadyEmeraude (Oct 31, 2022)

Well look what just popped up, a naked topic 

Ok, for me I am comfortable with being naked, with that 'special' person, not persons.

Naked in front of others, as in a bunch of people, Heck to the NO, for me. lol

The end.


----------



## David777 (Oct 31, 2022)

El Publico?  Totally nekid nope haha.   But at the level of conservative modest swimwear, no problemo.   Sun to skin, have always greatly loved looking at females at ocean beaches. In this era  visit our Pacific beaches occasionally and more often than not is about specific adventures and photography.  So not even near people.  Besides to be honest, I've always enjoyed having smiling tanned women at beaches in warm sun and sand look at me too.

In wilderness, I jump in lakes and streams almost every day regardless of how cold waters are.  Just might instantly bound out like jumping jack on steroids if cold.  Unlike most, I love being fresh and clean out on the trail. But...buh...buh.........bu## nekid in human public..............................


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 31, 2022)

Exposing skin to the sun on Australian beaches leads to skin cancer.

As for nude beaches as a general topic I am OK with it provided every age level, from children to teens and young adults, all the way up to grandparents, is safe from harassment.

It is exhibitionism that I find offensive, especially when the beach is a busy family beach rather than a secluded beach for nudists.


----------



## terry123 (Nov 1, 2022)

LadyEmeraude said:


> Well look what just popped up, a naked topic
> 
> Ok, for me I am comfortable with being naked, with that 'special' person, not persons.
> 
> ...


Same here!


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 1, 2022)

I don't wear a whole lot in summer
Camo shorts, shoes
Tank top when we go to town

Comfy even without any of those

After awhile, it feels weird to wear anything

Now that the temps have dropped, started wearing actual clothes

I'll get used to it...snow predicted


----------



## Muskrat (Nov 1, 2022)

I am not going to run around naked…but do find it weird that we let society tell us it is wrong or unsavory. And breast feeding…really? That is somehow wrong??


----------



## Ronni (Nov 1, 2022)

I am not a modest person. I just don’t really care about nakedness. I wear clothes because it’s the socially acceptable thing to do, and because it’s not socially acceptable to go without clothes.

I mean when it’s cold, sure. But when I go swimming? When it’s super hot? When I’m sleeping? I can get away with not wearing clothes when I'm sleeping or when I’m in the house but I would dearly LOVE to have the freedom to go without clothes at other times to, whenever I feel like I’d be more comfortable.

But I’m a rule follower so, sadly, I don’t.


----------



## squatting dog (Nov 1, 2022)

Myself... no, but, my neighbors loved the swimming hole I have in our creek.    Just never know what your game camera will see.


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 2, 2022)

Ronni said:


> I can get away with not wearing clothes when I'm sleeping


Yeah, I can't wear anything to bed
I get all twisted up in any clothes


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 2, 2022)

BlissfullyUnawareCanadian said:


> The only people who see me naked are my husband, my doctor and my three boyfriends.


All at once?


----------



## timoc (Nov 2, 2022)

Seniors, Are You Comfortable Being Naked in Front of Others?​
"Y'mean everything off, absolutely naked, even showing the bits below my belly that have been hiding from me for years, well, I don't know, I'm a bit shy.


----------



## Ronni (Nov 2, 2022)

squatting dog said:


> Myself... no, but, my neighbors loved the swimming hole I have in our creek.    Just never know what your game camera will see.
> 
> 
> View attachment 247884 View attachment 247885


Good for them!!!


----------



## MarkinPhx (Nov 2, 2022)

Not at all ! I have a friend who lived in a nudist colony for many years and I never went to visit him. Even though in my mind I can rationalize that it is not a ****** atmosphere where he lived I could not get over my insecurities to go there to visit. Plus I am uncomfortable seeing other people naked .


----------



## Wren (Nov 2, 2022)

I would never go to a nudist camp or beach but perfectly happy not to wear clothes at home, certainly in summer, I live up in the clouds, people would need to be double jointed and use binoculars to see in, if they manage it, good luck to them !


----------



## Bella (Nov 2, 2022)

If you're personally uncomfortable or embarrassed about being naked in public or seeing other people naked, it's not a crime.  No one is going to force you to disrobe against your will and/or look at naked people. 

Yes, there are some people who enjoy getting naked and are exhibitionists. They go to places like Hedonism, where that type of behavior is permitted and engaged in. However, true "naturists" are not exhibitionists. They're not looking to show off their perfect physiques or engage in lascivious behavior, and there are no judgments or criticisms about being less than physically perfect, i.e., wrinkly, saggy, or overweight. They are people who enjoy allowing themselves to relax and commune with nature in the buff, either alone or with like-minded people. It's a very freeing and beautiful thing! Nobody who is truly into the experience gives a cr@p about how you look. It ain't about that.


----------



## Bella (Nov 2, 2022)

squatting dog said:


> Myself... no, but, *my neighbors* loved the swimming hole I have in our creek.  *Just never know what your game camera will see.
> *
> 
> View attachment 247884 View attachment 247885



No, you don't, and you never know who will post pictures of you on social media for all the world to see without your knowledge or consent.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Nov 2, 2022)

things were a 'bit' different, way back when youth was still on my side, way before gravity had it's way with me


----------



## charry (Nov 2, 2022)

its not a problem as we came out naked and will go back  naked ...

but clothes maketh a body ...and going topless to me always looks ugly , but if you have a nice fitted bikini or costume , one looks so much better ........doesnt one think ? LOLL


----------



## Nathan (Nov 2, 2022)

LadyEmeraude said:


> Well look what just popped up, a naked topic


Yea, an eight year old naked topic thread.   Naked these days isn't what it once was, I can go to a Halloween party now dressed as myself and win the prize for the scariest costume.

Back in the mid 70s was camping in the Sequoia National Park, was a group of people skinny dipping a stream that cut into the granite, we just took off our clothes and joined in.   The novelty of _naked_ wore off after a short bit, and with sufficient wine coolers seemed quite natural.


----------



## Victor (Nov 3, 2022)

This subject is  very personal. I  have made a hundred observations and female and male opinions widely differ. I see bodies differently. Every BODY is unique! All body parts are unique if you look carefully not just faces 
Men are very focused on bodies especially nude and we notice everything I believe. Of course staring is impolite or rude but it can be viewed as a compliment too by the right person. Sex and or nudity is mental. Beautiful women look even better naked but average looking ones may look better with the right apparel. Heavy people are better with clothes onyet nudist places attract a lot of them
The problem is the weather prohibits nudity and old-fashioned wrong ideas that nudity is dirty and not nice. If you haven't tried it don't knock it


----------



## LadyEmeraude (Nov 3, 2022)

I must have led a sheltered life, I've never visited a nudist camp, beach or anything
similar. Only thing for me once long time ago, was ending up in a hot tub with a few
others who I did not know were naked. I went in with my swimsuit but when we all
stood up to go get a beverage, that was more interesting as it turned out...

Skinny dipping at a private place, with a private other, etc. that was ok~

I am good about nudity for myself, just not my thing to prance about naked
unless a relationship, private times etc. Otherwise, I have no problems with
it. I am modest, but the right time and place, right person and place,
never an issue or problem ..


----------



## NorthernLight (Nov 3, 2022)

Before, I was fine with nude swimming or whatever. Not showing off. It's just more comfortable than a wet bathing suit. But I don't live near the ocean now. 

With busted veins in my legs, I keep my legs covered year round, in public. I remember seeing some older women in shorts and pedal pushers, and their legs were as bad as mine. I was thinking, "Wow, they're brave!" 

Of course, if the situation called for nudity or just lots of skin (e.g., at a swimming pool), I wouldn't worry about people seeing my respective parts.

Getting older is nothing to be ashamed of. But I think people generally don't want to see/smell/hear some things.


----------



## Alligatorob (Nov 3, 2022)

Hard to be comfortable with something that seems counter to our upbringing.  Not judgmental of others, so long as they don't mind me looking a bit.  

I did once stumble accidently on a nude beach, took my suit off to go in the water, but not for long.  And been skinny dipping with others a couple of times.  Got through it, but not real comfortably.  Looking back now I can see I was a bit too worried about it.  Not so concerned these days, but the opportunity isn't likely to arise again...


----------



## win231 (Nov 3, 2022)

I'm reminded of a conversation with a friend who talked about her former neighbor.  This was 16 years ago & I still laugh about it.
She described how he would walk out of his front door totally naked to get his mail or the newspaper.  (of course, he's an exhibitionist)
As she put it:  _"He just casually walks outside, dangling along."      _


----------



## Mizmo (Nov 3, 2022)

Oh Wow!....  this has been an interesting thread.
 Now I cannot get this picture of all you naked seniors prancing around out of my mind
I need a coffee...


----------



## palides2021 (Nov 3, 2022)

Nope, I don't feel comfortable with that situation at all! However,  I did experience others doing it years ago, in Greece. The Europeans liked to do it on the beaches in Greece, and I used to avoid those areas, but one time, I happened to go to a beach that was mixed, and it surprised me, particularly the exposed women. I was on that beach with my 7 year old son, and we were both wearing swimsuits and getting ready to go for a swim, when I saw this older lady, all bony and wrinkled, heading our way. She must have been at least 80.  I quickly diverted his attention, shooing him into the water. Inside of me, I remember saying, "The old bag." That's how offended I was. She didn't have to strut her stuff like that. It was painful for me to watch, especially in the daylight where everything is exposed. That's me, though. I am very modest. I know other people have different ideas.


----------



## win231 (Nov 3, 2022)

palides2021 said:


> Nope, I don't feel comfortable with that situation at all! However,  I did experience others doing it years ago, in Greece. The Europeans liked to do it on the beaches in Greece, and I used to avoid those areas, but one time, I happened to go to a beach that was mixed, and it surprised me, particularly the exposed women. I was on that beach with my 7 year old son, and we were both wearing swimsuits and getting ready to go for a swim, when I saw this older lady, all bony and wrinkled, heading our way. She must have been at least 80.  I quickly diverted his attention, shooing him into the water. Inside of me, I remember saying, "The old bag." That's how offended I was. She didn't have to strut her stuff like that. It was painful for me to watch, especially in the daylight where everything is exposed. That's me, though. I am very modest. I know other people have different ideas.


Well, if she was bony, she didn't have much to strut.    
Anyone can be too thin, but when someone can hula hoop with a Cheerio.........


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 3, 2022)

The only person I want to see me naked is my Husband.


----------



## Serenity4321 (Nov 4, 2022)

I would not be comfortable being nude in public but I wish I were. I think of the judgments we all have about others and wish we could all just accept each other..slim, overweight, pretty, not pretty, clothed, naked ..you get the idea. It is all about what we were taught...some cultures are comfortable with women being topless. Others sexualize breasts to the point of forcing women to cover up. It's all kind of silly, don't you think?...


----------



## Alligatorob (Nov 4, 2022)

Serenity4321 said:


> It's all kind of silly, don't you think?...


Of course it is, but its still what we have been engrained with.  Hard to just change...


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 12, 2022)

Hmm.  In school I had no problem changing my clothes in gym class.  I was a short teenage.  I simply climbed into my locker, shut the door, and changed clothes.

Naked in front of husband of 52 years when necessary, like after a surgery and need help in and out of shower.  Wear a gown in front of doctors and only completely naked during surgery when I am unconscious and unaware .  

If God had wanted us to walk around naked, he would not have invented clothes.


----------



## Lavinia (Nov 12, 2022)

When I lived in Africa, I quickly got used to seeing the native people walking around naked. It just seemed natural and of course, they don't actually need clothes. However, I'm not at all comfortable seeing white people naked. It just doesn't seem right somehow.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 13, 2022)

Lavinia said:


> When I lived in Africa, I quickly got used to seeing the native people walking around naked. It just seemed natural and of course, they don't actually need clothes. However, I'm not at all comfortable seeing white people naked. It just doesn't seem right somehow.


So I assume you have never sat down, accidentally, on a red ant hill.  The native people in Africa may not be able to afford clothes, but they NEED clothes.  Everyone needs clothes on those sensitive areas of their bodies that require protection.

I don’t understand why it would be more natural for a native person, in Africa, not to have clothes, but unnatural for a native person in Palm Springs to have clothes.  Both climates can be way too hot.

Unless you are referring to skin color, or education level, or level of civilized behavior.  In that case, having been to Palm springs, but not Africa, Palm Springs, IMO, can overwhelming go Naked based on all the above criteria.  Lots of strange native people in Palm Springs.


----------



## Nathan (Nov 13, 2022)

It's getting harder and harder to look good naked these days.    Then there's that issue for men...


----------



## Alligatorob (Nov 13, 2022)

Lavinia said:


> When I lived in Africa, I quickly got used to seeing the native people walking around naked. It just seemed natural and of course, they don't actually need clothes. However, I'm not at all comfortable seeing white people naked. It just doesn't seem right somehow.


I'm happy to look at anyone naked, just so they don't expect the same of me...


----------



## BC Flash (Nov 13, 2022)

Interesting case:    Pitcairn Island was the destination of the sailors from "Mutiny on the Bounty".

Pitcairn's former mayor guilty of public indecency charges after walking naked through town | Stuff.co.nz


----------



## BC Flash (Nov 13, 2022)

deleted - double post from #192


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 14, 2022)

I don't care if medical people see me naked.  They have seen it all.  I no longer feel comfortable having anyone else see me without clothes.


----------



## C50 (Nov 19, 2022)

As someone who has been involved in fitness and athletics for most of my life I love the human body, men's and women's both.  I just need to qualify that and point out I mean physically fit bodies!  

I'm probably more muscular and fit than most 62 year olds but when I look at my nakedness in the mirror I think "yuck".  No one should see our senior bodies uncovered!


----------



## Tempsontime65 (Dec 23, 2022)

In front of others??? I don't even get naked in front of myself!


----------



## Devi (Dec 23, 2022)

Aside from my husband, what others would I be naked in front of? 

Even if I should go into a hospital, I'd have on one of those odd "robes" that tie in the back.


----------



## hearlady (Dec 23, 2022)

No, I'm not comfortable in any public setting. Home, Dr appts, hospital etc. is ok but I'm very modest.


----------



## Packerjohn (Dec 23, 2022)

NOPE!  Not interesting in joining any nudist colonies either.  You can keep your "au natural" and I'll keep my clothes on.  At -20 C here in Canada, we will soon see who is the smarter of us two.


----------

